

Goldman Emails Contradict Their Assertion That It Lost Money in Mortgages - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/25/business/25goldman.html?hp

======
johnl
It's a good entertainment read but taking apart a hedge to prove a point can
get misleading pretty fast. For instance, if you don't like Goldman's shorts,
Goldman could have created the same hedge results by taking a long position in
gold. Hopefully the result of the discussions will lead to better
transparency.

